# What chamois do the pros train/ride 100+ mile rides on? Firm like the Sugoi RSE or di



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Diaper like the Assos or very thin and light like others?
I have tried a number of shorts and bibs, but not the $$$$$ Assos.
I really like my Sugoi RS and RSE bib so far they seem to be the best I have tried. The RS and RSE are the same multi thickness and firm chamois/pad under the ishial tuberosity/sit bones. the only difference is the screen like material on the front of the RSE.
I tried on the Body Paint bibs and the chamois seemed too thin and light to be worth while. I only tried it on in the shop.
The Assos I tried on in the shop just seemed like a sponge diaper, and very expensive.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

most of them use what they are paid to use. sponsors dictate a lot to almost all of the equipment choices would be my guess


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

They are also in really good shape/weight and could most likely ride on a 2x4.

In regards to the Body Paint pad, I wouldn't call the Progetto X2 a thin pad, maybe you only looked at the edge as it is tapered. On the other hand maybe I'm just not used to the diaper pads.


----------



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

I think Pro's would be like us regular Jo's in that they all have their personal preference. No one item fits all. So I'm sure they all ride what they feel most comfortable with. 

As far as sponsorship, I think I've heard in the past when a Pro likes a certain item that is not carried by their sponsor all they do is rebadged the item they like with the sponsors name.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

What the pros use may not mean much in this case. Compared to the rest of us, they put so much force on the pedals and carry so much weight on their extremely low bars that there's very little pressure on their saddles. Consequently, what works for them may not be at all what you want. This would be especially true if you ride very upright and use smallish gears most of the time.

And thanks for writing "pros" and not "pro's."


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Pros wear what works for them I reckon if they are good enough, or what their sponsor donates if they are lucky to have a job. Pros also get saddle sores, sore legs, aching lower backs, and stiff necks. The pros don't spend every ride feeling comfortable and ready to rock, but that's why they are paid to do it.


----------

